# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Joan Pagëzori - 7 janar

## Manulaki

Leximet e kësaj dite në Kishë:

Letra: Veprat 19:1-8 (Pararendësi)
Ungjilli: Joani 1:29-34 (Pararendësi)

Letra: 1 Pjetri 1:1-2,10-12; 2:6-10
Ungjilli: Lluka 19:12-28


*Dita pas Festës së Theofanisë të Zotit dhe Shpëtimtarit tonë Jezu Krisht*

Jordan

_Tropari në tonin 5_
Duke zgjedhur rrugen e besimit,
O Zot-mbartesi At Gjergji,
Kultivove fjalen e hirit
Dhe mblodhe frutat e shkelqyeshme te drejtesise;
Prandaj ti merr pjese ne lavdine e Krishtit.
Lutju Atij pa pushim qe te kete meshire mbi shpirtrat tane.

_Tropari ne tonin 1_
Kur Ti o Zot u pagëzove në Jordan
Adhurimi i Trinisë na u shfaq
Sepse zëri i Atit të dëshmoi Ty
Dhe të quajti Ty Birin e Tij të dashur.
Dhe Shpirti në formën e nje pëllumbi,
Konfirmoi vërtetësinë e fjalës së Tij.
O Krisht, Zoti ynë, që na e shfaqe Veten
Dhe që e ndriçove botën, lavdi të qoftë Ty!

_Kontakion në tonin 4_
Sot Ti iu shfaqe universit
Dhe drita Jote o Zot ndriçon mbi ne
Që me gjithe mend te lavdërojmë Ty:
Ti erdhe dhe e shfaqe Veten,
O dritë e paafrueshme!

_Kontakion në tonin 4_
Ti na u shfaqe si drita më vezulluese,
Duke ndriçuar me reze hyjnore ata që të thërrasin me besim:
Lutu për ne o Krisht, Zoti ynë,
që na u shfaqe në ujrat e Jordanit
dhe ndriçove gjithë njerëzimin.



*Sinaksi i Profetit të Shenjtë e të Lavdishëm, Pararendësit dhe Pagëzorit Joan*

_Tropari në tonin 2_
Kujtimi i të drejtëve kremtohet me kënge dhe lavdërime,
Por dëshmia e Zotit eshte e mjaftueshme per ty, O Pararendës.
Ti na u shfaqe me te vërtetë si më i Nderuari nga të gjithë Profetët,
Sepse në ujra ti pagëzove atë për të cilin predikoje.
Pasi vuajte me gëzim ne emër të së vërtetës,
Ti iu shpalle edhe atyre në ferr, Zotin që na u shfaq në mish,
I cili heq mëkatin e botës,
Dhe na mëshiron ne shumë!

_Kontakion në tonin 6_
Lumi Jordan u drodh dhe u kthye mbrapsht
I mbushur me frikë nga ardhja Juaj në mish,
Ndërsa Joani u tërhoq i frikësuar
Teksa përmbushte punën e Shpirtit.
Rangjet e ëngjëjve qëndronin të mahnitur,
Teksa të shihnin Ty të pagëzoheshe në lumë,
Dhe ne, që ishim në errësirë, u mbushëm me dritë,
Duke të lavdëruar Ty, Zoti që i ndriçon të gjithë na u shfaq!

_Kontakion në tonin 4_
Ti na u shfaqe si drita më vezulluese,
Duke ndriçuar me reze hyjnore ata që të thërrasin me besim:
Lutu për ne o Krisht, Zoti ynë,
që na u shfaqe në ujrat e Jordanit
dhe ndriçove gjithë njerëzimin.


Në Kishën Orthodhokse është zakon, në ditën pas Festave të Mëdha te Zotit dhe Nënës së Zotit, që të kujtojmë ata shënjtorë që morën pjesë vetë në këto ngjarje të shenjta. Kështu që në ditën pas Theofanisë(Shfaqjes) së Zotit, Kisha nderon atë qe mori pjesë direkt ne Pagëzimin e Krishtit, duke vënë dorën e tij mbi kokën e Shpëtimtarit.

Shën Joani, Pararendësi dhe Pagëzori i Shenjtë i Zotit, që Zoti e quajti më te madhin e profetëve, perfundon historinë e Dhiatës se Vjetër dhe hap epokën e Dhiatës së Re. Profeti i shenjtë Joan u bë dëshmitar i Birit të Vetëmlindur të Perëndisë, i mishëruar ne mish. Shën Joani u pa si i denjë për ta pagëzuar Atë në ujrat e Jordanit, dhe ai ishte një dëshmitar i Theofanisë i Trinisë së Tërëshenjtë në ditën e Pagëzimit të Shpëtimtarit.

Profeti i shenjtë Joan kish të bënte me Zotin nga ana e nënës së Tij, ishte i biri i Priftit Zakaria dhe të Drejtës Elisabetë. Pararendësi i shenjtë Joan, kish lindur vetëm 6 muaj para Krishtit. Kryeëngjelli Gabriel e shpalli lindjen e tij ne Tempullin e Jeruzalemit, duke i thënë Zakarias se do ti lindte një djalë.

Falë lutjeve te ofruara që më përpara, fëmija ishte mbushur me Shpirtin e Shenjtë. Shën Joani përgatiti veten për këtë sherbim të madh në mes të egërsirave në shkretëtirë me një jetë shumë strikte, duke agjëruar, lutje dhe simpati për fatin e popullit të Zotit. 

Në moshën 30 vjec, filloi që të predikonte pendim. Ai u shfaq ne brigjet e lumit Jordan, që të përgatiste njerëzit me predikimin e tij që të pranonin Shpëtimtarin e botës. Ne himnologjine e kishës, Shën Joani quhet një "yll i shndritshëm mëngjesi", shkëlqimi i të cilit ia kalonte edhe vezullimit të gjithë yjeve të tjerë, duke lajmëruar ardhjen e agimit të ditës së hirit, e ndriçuar nga drita e Diellit shpirtëror, Zotit tonë Jezu Krisht. 

Pasi pagëzoi Qengjin e Pamëkat të Perëndisë, Shën Joani shumë shpjet vdiq me me një vdekje martiri, iu pre koka me shpatë me urdher te Mbretit Herod dhe me kërkesë te vajzës së tij, Salome. (Për të mësuar më shumë mbi Shën Joan Pagëzorin, lexo Mt 3:1-16, 11:1-19, 14:1-12; Mk 1:2-8, 6:14-29; Lk 1:5-25, 39-80, 3:1-20, 7:18-35, 9:7-9; Jn 1:19-34, 3:22-26). 


*Transferimi i Dorës së Djathtë të Pararendësit të shenjtë nga Antioku në Konstandinopojë në vitin 956 dhe Mbrekullia e Shën Joan Pararendësit kundër Hagarinëve (muslimanë) ne Kios:*

Trupi i Shën Joan Pagëzorit u varros ne qytetin samariton te Sebastës. Ungjillori i shenjtë Lluka, i cili shkoi që të predikonte Krishtin ne qytete dhe qyteza te ndryshme, shkoi edhe ne Sebastë, ku njerëzit i dhanë dorën e djathtë te Profetit të shenjte Joan, atë dorë me të cilën ai pagëzoi Shpëtimtarin. Ungjillori Lluka e mori me vete dorën në qytetin e lindjes së tij, Antiok.

Kur muslimanet pushtuan Antioken shekuj më vonë, një dhiak me emrin Job e solli dorën e shenjtë te Pararendësit nga Antioku në Kalqedonë. Prej andej, ditën para Theofanisë se Zotit, u transferua në Konstandinopojë (viti 956) dhe qëndroi atje.

Në vitin 1200, pelegrini rus Dobrinia, që më vone u bë Shën Andoni, Kryepeshkop i Novgorod(10 shkurt), e pa dorën e djathtë të Pararendësit ne pallatin e perandorit. Nga "Jeta e Shënjtorëve" mësojme se në vitin 1263, gjate pushtimit te Konstandinopojës nga Kryqëzatorët, perandori Baldwin ia dha një kockë nga kyci i Shën Joan Pagëzorit Otonusit te Cikon, që më vonë ia dha abacisë Cisterciane në Francë.

Dora e djathte vazhdoi që të mbahej në Konstandinopojë. Dhe në fund të shekullit të XIV dhe fillim të shekullit të XV, relika e shenjtë ishte parë ne Konstandinopoje ne manastirin Pleribleptos nga pelegrini rus Stefan i Novgorod, dhiaku Ignati, drejtuesii korrit Aleksander dhe dhiaku Zosimas. Kur Konstandinopoja ra në duart e turqve në vitin 1453, objekte të shenjta u mblodhën me urdhër të pushtuesit dhe u mbajtën të mbyllura me kyç në thesarin e perandorisë. 

Në librin "Jetët e Shënjtorëve" gjejmë një dëshmi të qartë se në vitin 1484 dora e djathtë e Pararendësit të shenjtë iu dha nga i biri i sulltanit musliman Bajazit, kalorësve te Rodes për të fituar besimin e tyre, meqënëse një rival i rrezikshëm i Bajazitit, vëllai i tij, kishte bërë aleancë me ta. Një pjesëmarrës bashkëkohor i tyre, zëvendës-kancelari i Rodes, Wilhelm Gaorsan Gallo, e zë po ashtu në gojë këtë ngjarje. Kalorësit e Rodes, pasi krijuan një kamp në ishullin e Maltës (në detin Mesdhe), e transferuan më vonë relikën e shenjtë që morën në Maltë. 

Kur Cari i Rusisë Pavli I (1796-1801) u bë Zot i Madh i Urdhërit Maltez në nder të Profetit të shenjtë Joan, dora e djathtë e Pagëzorit, se bashku me Kryqin Jetë-Dhënës dhe Ikonën e Ikonën e Nënës së Zotit nga Philermian, u transferuan ne vitin 1799 nga ishulli i Maltës ne Rusi [falë kërcënimit Napolean], në Kishën e Gaçina (12 Tetor). Në të njëjtin vit qe këto relika u transferuan në kishen e dedikuar Ikonës të Shpëtimtarit Që Nuk Ështe Bëre nga Duart e Njerëzve ne Pallatin Dimëror. Një sherbim i veçantë u mbajt për këtë Festë.

Përvec Sinaksis te Profetit te lavdishëm dhe të nderuar, Pararendësit dhe Pagëzorit Joan, Kisha Orthodhokse Ruse kremton në kujtim të tij ditët e mëposhtme: 23 Shtatorin, Mbetja shtatëzëne e Nënës së tij; 24 qershori, Ditëlindja e tij; 29 gushti, prerja e kokës së tij; 24 shkurti, Gjetja e Parë dhe e Dytë e Kokës së tij; 25 maj, Gjetja e Tretë e Kokës së tij; 12 tetor, Transferimi i Dorës së tij nga Malta në Gaçina (1799).

----------


## angeldust

Manulaki, na ke sjelle ca uje te bekuar?

Gezuar Ujet e Bekuar dhe emrat atyre qe i kane.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manulaki

Angeldust, pershendetje
Ujin e bekuar nuk pata mundesi te shkoja ne kishe, por neve na i mban prifti dhe e marrim neser te diel.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Gezuar  :buzeqeshje: 

por shen kostandini kur eshte Manulaki?

----------


## Manulaki

> Gezuar 
> 
> por shen kostandini kur eshte Manulaki?


Hej, sunshine-rrezedielli!
Me 21-Maj. Shen-Kostandini dhe Eleni!
Gezuar!

----------


## Albo

Kete dite e festojne Ditën e Emrit të gjithë ata që e kanë emrin Joan, Jani, (Gjon në dialektin geg), Jovan, Joana, etj...

Me lart u kam sjelle edhe nje material te perkthyer mbi jeten e Shenjtorit dhe kremtimin e kesaj dite ne kishen orthodhokse.

Albo

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Hej, sunshine-rrezedielli!
> Me 21-Maj. Shen-Kostandini dhe Eleni!
> Gezuar!



ohh faleminderit per informacionin fairy  :buzeqeshje: 

te perqafoj  :Lulja3:

----------


## angeldust

Ahem, ahem...

Me falni, regjia?



Shen Johan Pagezori ose dita e Ujit te Bekuar eshte ne 6 Janar dhe jo 7.

----------


## Albo

> Ahem, ahem...
> 
> Me falni, regjia?
> 
> 
> Shen Johan Pagezori ose dita e Ujit te Bekuar eshte ne 6 Janar dhe jo 7.



Po te lexoje me lart perpara se te shkruaje, nuk do te kishe bere kete koment te gabuar. Eshte dita PAS Theofanise, Ujit te bekuar. Theofania, Shfaqja e Zotit, eshte dita e 6 janarit, pagezimi i Krishtit ne Lumin Jordan. Kurse 7 janari, eshte dita qe Kisha lavderon Joan Pagezorin - Pararendesin, qe i parapriu ardhjes se Krishtit dhe qe e pagezoi Zotin Krisht ne Jordan, ne menyre qe te permbushej profecia.

Albo

----------


## deshmuesi

Moter Manulaki jam kurioz te di se, ku ndodhet sot dora e djathte e profetit Joan?
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Matrix

Ne daten 7 Janar, nje dite pas pagezimit te Krishtit, Kisha Orthodhokse nderon kujtimin e Shen Joan Pagezorit!

----------


## ilia spiro

Profet i Perendise dhe pararendes i Hirit, koken tende si trendafil te Shenjte, duke gjetur ne në dhe, marrim gjithnje sherime dhe perseri si me pare leçit ne bote PENDIMIN!

----------


## ilia spiro

Gezuar emrin ata qe quhen Johan,Jovan,Jani,Gjon.

----------


## Albo

Gezuar e per shume vjet te gjithe ata qe kane emrin ne kete dite.

Albo

----------


## Albo

Ta gezoni e trashegoni emrin te gjithe ju qe mbani emrin e Shen Joan Pagezorit.

----------


## Archon

Sot mesha me rastin e Shën Joan Pagëzorit,në Katedralen e Korçës u mbajt nga Mitropoliti Joan.Në videon më poshtë mund të ndiqni predikimin e Mitropolitit.

----------


## dielli1

...Gezuar dita e emrit te gjithe atyre qe mbajne e mrin e Gjon pagezuesit...

----------


## Albo

Gezuar kete feste te madhe dhe diten e emrit te gjithe ata qe jane pagezuar me emrin e shenjtorit.

Albo

----------


## Albo

Gezuar e per shume vjet diten e Shen Joan Pagezorit!

Albo

----------

